# The REAL CBP Theme Poll Thread



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, here it is... The second last step in this process. Deciding on our theme. You only get to vote once, so make it count!
Some suggestions were grouped together and I added some of my own twists


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Good Morning...*

Lots of great ideas to choose from plymouth71. :thumbsup:

Bob...off to work now...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rust is out to an early lead with racing trailling close behind!

Thanks Zilla! I'm getting excited!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang.. Now I'm totally befuzzled!!! This is like being at Baskin Robbins and having 31 flavors to choose from. And they're all pretty cool... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rust is beginning to pull away while Racing is still in contention... trailing behind is Emergency/Utility Police/Fire/Rescue/Cherry Pickers/Tractors/Rig's and bring up the rear in a two way tie is What If and Twist. Keep em coming everyone!


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

"Hey Mcfly why don't you make like a tree and get outta here?"


Classic!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Roads? Where we're going we don't need roads.
-Doctor Emmett Brown


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm. Ya know we could combine them, A rusted out Nascar Emergency vehicle LoL


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

plymouth71 said:


> Hmmm. Ya know we could combine them, A rusted out Nascar Emergency vehicle LoL


From Days of Thunder?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL Don't remember any rusty Emergency trucks in DOT. But what ever floats yer boat. 2 days left. Anyone else care to weigh in?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I feel the anticipation of Fridays finals coming on...don't change that Bat Channel Bat Friends as this should be a good close finish. 

Bob...what ever will be will be...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

bobhch said:


> I feel the anticipation of Fridays finals coming on...don't change that Bat Channel Bat Friends as this should be a good close finish.
> 
> Bob...what ever will be will be...zilla


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! :roll:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

One hour to post time. Place yer bets !!!

Will we have an unprecedented tie for first???


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

rusty race cars? LOL


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Alright... I think this has gone on long enough. Looks like the emergency vehicles won it.

Just kidding. Ok, rather than another poll why not have both. Either a Rusty Car or a Race Car.

I'm working on the rules right a way


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rat Rods:

Any vehicle you want as long as it has lots of rust. it can have missing parts and so on. No more than 50% of the vehicle can be shiny, or even the same color if you choose. Hot rods are the usual subject but this is no holds barred!

Racing:

This would include but are not limited to: 
Straightline racing (drag)
Circle/ Oval Track 
Road Racing 
Drifting 
Salt Flats racing 
Motorcycle racing 
Demo-derby 
Truck racing 

The only stipulation is that it must wear some sort of racing team/ sponsorship livery. Whatcha think?

Oh and last but not least... We want to see the builds from beginning to end, so only new projects. This shouldn't be something you've been working on for a while. Any proposed end date to keep this thing in check? I know it's summer, but we gotta keep them modelling skills sharp for the next CBP LoL


----------



## FletchDog (Jun 5, 2011)

I am going to build a racing corvette. How about you guys?

Fletch...ready to build...dog


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds cool either way!! Decision, decisions!! I would suggest that whoever gets something started on either build open a thread for that category. Then as others get involved, they post up in the correct thread. Since rusty race cars do exist, if yours happens to fit both builds, post in both. 

Seeing that it is for all intents and purposes "SuMmEr", I would allow at least a couple months for a deadline. For some, it's hard to get in the mood when there's yard work, BBQs, and other outdoor activities keeping us from the slot caves.

Correct me if I'm wrong, as there are a few out there who don't understand the concept of this build. This is not a contest. There are no winners or losers. The build remains the builders property. This is not an exchange. This is simply a fun build with a common subject (well subjects.. lol) I like the idea of start to finish pictures! Now what to build?? Hmmm.....


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sounds cool either way!! Decision, decisions!! I would suggest that whoever gets something started on either build open a thread for that category. Then as others get involved, they post up in the correct thread. Since rusty race cars do exist, if yours happens to fit both builds, post in both.


*I've posted seperate threads with the rules stated in the first thread.*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Seeing that it is for all intents and purposes "SuMmEr", I would allow at least a couple months for a deadline. For some, it's hard to get in the mood when there's yard work, BBQs, and other outdoor activities keeping us from the slot caves.


*I'm making the deadline the day after the September Long weekend, allowing us one last push before deadline.*


slotcarman12078 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, as there are a few out there who don't understand the concept of this build. This is not a contest. There are no winners or losers. The build remains the builders property. This is not an exchange. This is simply a fun build with a common subject (well subjects.. lol) I like the idea of start to finish pictures! Now what to build?? Hmmm.....


*Correctomundo Slotcarman! This is a modelling exercise in fun. I expect to see all kinds of fresh Ideas. This is a great way to try something new, bounce ideas off others and learn something new. Cross overs are welcom, and I'd even expect to see some cars based on some of the other ideas parlayed in this poll. Perhaps this will start an annual Summer CBP or Semi-Annual build.

All right Everyone. You've got your orders! Lets get out there and build!

(wonder who'll be first to post...) * :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Alright slotcarman and plymouth71 I will be posting up in the CBP Race Theme thread in just a second to show our son Fletchdogs progress.

Bob...going to do a rusty rat rod myself...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Some things I whipped up a while ago, but maybe it will inspire


----------

